# Bodybuilding Specialised Gym in Scotland



## Jamie Gilian (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi,

After training for 3 years at Fitness First I feel this gym is no longer offering me what I require in the way of progression.

Is anyone aware of any specialised gyms in Scotland which are purely for us who want to take this serousily as a sport and train without distraction from spin classes and Yoga!!

Any info most helpful!!!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

scotland is a big place. where abouts are you ?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Glasgow - Venice Physique, Templeton Business Pk, Bridgeton Cross

Edinburgh - No Limits, Restalrig Rd (behind Meadowbank)

Whitburn - Tower Gym (www.towergym.co.uk - Home)

Aberdeen - Results Gym (Results Gym)

Leven (Fife) - Unique Physique, Burnmill Ind Est,


----------



## johnbeau (Feb 27, 2008)

You may find this listing useful... Gyms in Scotland


----------

